# Marlin Weather for this week,... Not Looking Good!!



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

This week is gonna suck out here.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

here ya go GUMP,.....thanks...*<P align=left>Note: *All wind speeds are in *knots *33 feet above sea-level. Wave heights are reported in *feet *.*<P align=left>Valid: Saturday, 16 May to Sunday, 17 May<P align=left>Weather *Partly cloudy with isolated showers and thunderstorms.*<P align=left>Time 1300 CDT 1900 CDT 0100 CDT 0700 CDT<P align=left>Wind *SE 5-10 SSE 7-12 SE 5-10 S 5-10*<P align=left>Sea *1-3 pd 3 1-3 pd 3 1-3 pd 3 0-2 pd 2*<P align=left>Swell *ESE 0-2 pd 6 SE 0-2 pd 6 SE 0-2 pd 6 SE 0-2 pd 6*<P align=left>Combined<P align=left>Waves *1-3 1-3 1-3 1-3*<P align=left>Valid: Sunday, 17 May to Monday, 18 May<P align=left>Weather *Partly to mostly cloudy with a few showers and thunderstorms.*<P align=left>Time 1300 CDT 1900 CDT 0100 CDT 0700 CDT<P align=left>Wind *SW 5-10 N 10-15 NNE 17-22 G27 NE 13-18 G23*<P align=left>Sea *0-2 pd 2 1-3 pd 4 4-6 pd 5 4-6 pd 5*<P align=left>Swell *SE 0-2 pd 6 ESE 0-2 pd 6 ESE 0-2 pd 6 NNE 2-4 pd 6*<P align=left>Combined<P align=left>Waves *1-3 1-3 4-6 ocnl 8 5-7 ocnl 9*<P align=left>Valid: Monday, 18 May to Tuesday, 19 May<P align=left>Weather *Becoming mostly cloudy with scattered showers and thunderstorms.*<P align=left>Time 1300 CDT 1900 CDT 0100 CDT 0700 CDT<P align=left>Wind *NE 19-24 G29 NE 21-26 G36 ENE 21-26 G36 NE 18-23 G28*<P align=left>Sea *5-7 pd 6 7-9 pd 6 8-10 pd 7 7-9 pd 6*<P align=left>Swell *NNE 3-5 pd 6 NE 3-5 pd 6 NE 3-5 pd 6 ENE 3-5 pd 6*<P align=left>Combined<P align=left>Waves *6-8 ocnl 11 8-10 ocnl 14 9-11 ocnl 15 8-10 ocnl 14*<P align=left>Extended Outlook (Valid: Tuesday through Friday):*<P align=left>Tuesday: Wind NE-ENE 20-25 G35 kts. Combined waves inc 8-10 ocnl 14 ft.<P align=left>Wednesday: Wind NNE-NE 22-27 G37 kts. Combined waves 8-10 ocnl 14 ft.<P align=left>Thursday: Wind bcmg variable 10-15 G20 kts evening. Combined waves dec 4-6 ocnl 8 ft.<P align=left>Friday: Wind bcmg SSW-SW 12-17 G22 kts. Combined waves 4-6 ocnl 8 ft.<P align=left>Meteorologist: K. Shirk

For a description of any definitions or abbreviations used in the forecast above, please see our Marine Forecast Definitions


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, for some reason, I can not get the attachment to show up in line.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Gump (5/16/2009)*Thanks, for some reason, I can not get the attachment to show up in line.


you keep doing what your doing and ill post it for you everyday....THANKS FOR GIVING US A HEADS UP


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------

